# TiVo Mini and Digital Copy Protection



## TivoRocks193 (Aug 10, 2005)

I have two TiVos and I know many channels, HBO for example, disable multi-room viewing using digital copy protection codes. For example, a movie I record on one TiVo cannot be copied and watched in another room by a different TiVo.

Does the TiVo Mini have similar limitations? If I record a channel on the base TiVo for a show that uses copy protection, can it be streamed to the room with the TiVo Mini?

Thinking of buying TiVo Mini but wasn't sure if the multi-room viewing would actually work since so many channels turn on copy protection now.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

The mini uses MRS (Mult-Room Streaming) vs. MRV. Since MRS doesn't "copy" the content like MRV does it is not impacted by copy protection. You can also do MRS Premiere to Premiere. The Series 3/THD and earlier do not support MRS.


----------



## TivoRocks193 (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks, that's what I wanted to confirm. I only have TiVo HD and Series 3 now, so MRV is the only feature I've ever used. Glad to see MRS doesn't have similar limitations.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Yeah, the Mini follows the same copy protection rules.

The Mini has no usable storage on it, so nothing can be copied to it anyway. It's strictly a streaming device. The Mini and Premieres can all _stream_ from each other fine though.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

TivoRocks193 said:


> Thanks, that's what I wanted to confirm. I only have TiVo HD and Series 3 now.


You may already know this but just in case - the Mini only works with Premeire DVRs.


----------



## TivoRocks193 (Aug 10, 2005)

SullyND said:


> You may already know this but just in case - the Mini only works with Premeire DVRs.


Actually that is incorrect. It only works with TiVo Premiere 4 and Premiere XL4. It does not work with TiVo Premiere nor Premiere XL.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

TivoRocks193 said:


> Actually that is incorrect. It only works with TiVo Premiere 4 and Premiere XL4. It does not work with TiVo Premiere nor Premiere XL.


It's not incorrect, just not as correct as it could have been 

What I meant was, it doesn't work with the Series 3 or THD. (Or 2 tuner Premieres as you've noted)


----------



## TivoRocks193 (Aug 10, 2005)

SullyND said:


> It's not incorrect, just not as correct as it could have been


Actually no, it is incorrect. There is TiVo model called "TiVo Premiere" and TiVo Mini does not work with this unit. 

Just making sure anyone reading this who owns a TiVo Premiere or XL doesn't mistakenly think they can use the TiVo Mini.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

TivoRocks193 said:


> Actually no, it is incorrect. There is TiVo model called "TiVo Premiere" and TiVo Mini does not work with this unit.
> 
> Just making sure anyone reading this who owns a TiVo Premiere or XL doesn't mistakenly think they can use the TiVo Mini.


Actually while the Mini requires a 4 tuner Premiere for setup and tuner sharing (if you want live TV), the Mini can stream shows from any dual tuner Premieres a person has once they are setup and working.


----------



## TivoRocks193 (Aug 10, 2005)

Just going by what is says on the TiVo website "The TiVo Mini requires the use of a dedicated tuner on your 4-tuner DVR to stream live TV. Mini does not work with TiVo Premiere or Premiere XL."


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The Mini requires a 4 tuner host, but it can stream from any Premiere on your network. So if you have both a 4 tuner and a 2 tuner then the Mini will be paired to the 4 tuner and will reflect it's My Shows, but if you scroll to the bottom and pick the 2 tuner unit you can then stream shows from that TiVo as well.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> The Mini requires a 4 tuner host, but it can stream from any Premiere on your network. So if you have both a 4 tuner and a 2 tuner then the Mini will be paired to the 4 tuner and will reflect it's My Shows, but if you scroll to the bottom and pick the 2 tuner unit you can then stream shows from that TiVo as well.


I can confirm that the above is true !!


----------

